# Petland



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

I went to a movie with a friend last night and there's a pet store right down the way from the theatre called Petland. I've heard that sometimes they have hedgehogs so I went to check it out.

They had three all in one cage. I'm not sure of the sexes but either way, not a good gameplan. Two of them were popping pretty badly but there was a little albino just sleeping in the corner that I picked up. He was super sweet and unballed and explored me right away. An employee came up trying to get me to buy the little guy and I asked him why they didn't have a wheel. He said he didn't know, there probably wasn't room for one and besides, they don't really need one anyway. He said he only ever sees the sleep. I wanted to yell that that's because they're nocturnal but I refrained. 

I really wanted to buy that little guy on the spot, he was so sweet. Luckily, I didn't have money and my parents would have killed me if I brought one home. I know that it just shows that there's a market for them to the owners but I finally see what everyone else has said about how hard it can be to just walk away. 

But yeah. Three housed together, no wheel, on some kind of shredded color paper as a liner and I have no idea what was in the food dish but it sure as heck wasn't good cat food. It looked like pellets. Ugh.

I wish I didn't still want that albino


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If you would like to do something to help them, you might try printing out a care sheet and giving it to the pet store. It may do nothing, but they may listen to you/the sheet and try to make the animals more comfortable. If they're not sure what sex they are, and are not willing to try looking or aren't sure how to tell, but they are willing to separate males from females, you might either take in a picture of male vs. female to show them the difference so they can check, or check yourself.
Here's the care sheet that I gave copies of to a store near me that has a couple of hedgehogs: http://www.hedgehogwelfare.org/HWScarebrochure.pdf I also wrote down the websites for this site and the wiki site on each of the care sheets, and wrote that males and females should not be kept together.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Lilysmommy said:


> If you would like to do something to help them, you might try printing out a care sheet and giving it to the pet store. It may do nothing, but they may listen to you/the sheet and try to make the animals more comfortable. If they're not sure what sex they are, and are not willing to try looking or aren't sure how to tell, but they are willing to separate males from females, you might either take in a picture of male vs. female to show them the difference so they can check, or check yourself.
> Here's the care sheet that I gave copies of to a store near me that has a couple of hedgehogs: http://www.hedgehogwelfare.org/HWScarebrochure.pdf I also wrote down the websites for this site and the wiki site on each of the care sheets, and wrote that males and females should not be kept together.


Forbidden
Remote Host: [64.53.81.48]

You do not have permission to access http://www.hedgehogwelfare.org/HWScarebrochure.pdf 
Data files must be stored on the same site they are linked from.

Thank you for using BizHosting


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

LarryT said:


> Lilysmommy said:
> 
> 
> > If you would like to do something to help them, you might try printing out a care sheet and giving it to the pet store. It may do nothing, but they may listen to you/the sheet and try to make the animals more comfortable. If they're not sure what sex they are, and are not willing to try looking or aren't sure how to tell, but they are willing to separate males from females, you might either take in a picture of male vs. female to show them the difference so they can check, or check yourself.
> ...


If you cute & paste then the link works.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

silvercat said:


> If you cute & paste then the link works.


I tried to copy and paste and got the same results.
The file is PDF had to View as HTML.
Thanks silvercat


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Copy & paste worked for me in pdf. :?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Shelbys Mom said:


> Copy & paste worked for me in pdf. :?


My pc will not open pdf files


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

LarryT said:


> Shelbys Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Copy & paste worked for me in pdf. :?
> ...


Download adobe ^_^


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Immortalia said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > Shelbys Mom said:
> ...


I removed it from my pc had issues with it.
Thanks for the info Immortalia i Will try to download another one.
Sorry for getting off topic.


----------

